# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Vellai lan hesapet per motren

## fabioanna

Pershendetje te gjithve,, sot lexova,, qe vellai lan hesapet per motren... dhe desha ta diskutoj me ju,,  
TIRANË- 
Ora 22:39- Vrasja premtim i pambajtur për fejes
Gazetari i News 24 Gert Xhaja raporton nga vendngjarja, detaje të tjera të vrasjes. Sipas të dhënave që ai ka mbledhur, dy të rinjtë, Artur Leshi e Gëzim Marku së bashku me motrën e Lleshit, emigrant ne Greqi kanë qënë të ulur së bashku në lokal. Mes viktimës dhe motrës së autorit dyshohet se ka pasur një lidhje e premtime për fejesë, të pa mbajtura nga viktima.

Sipas dëshmitarëve në vendin e ngjarjes, pasi vajza ka dalë nga lokali, vëllai i saj ka nxerrë armën më të cilin ekzekutoi të riun Gëzim Marku, me të cilin njiheshe edhe më parë. Policia deklaron se për të mbleshur të dhëna janë shoqëruar edhe personeli i lokalit, klientë të tjerë, madje edhe dëshmitarë të rastit, ndërsa sqarohet se është duke u negociaur me familjarët e autorit, që ky i fundit të dorëzohet në polici. 

Policia premton një shpërblim prej 5 mijë eurosh për këdo që jep të dhëna që do të conin në kapjen e autorit.

dhe sa do vuj ky popull??????????????????????????

----------


## murik

C'fare do te diskutosh ti qe ke hapur kete temen?Keto krime jane te perdityshme ne Shqiperi.

----------


## fabioanna

> C'fare do te diskutosh ti qe ke hapur kete temen?Keto krime jane te perdityshme ne Shqiperi.


un e hapa kte sepse,, scandalose,, dhe gjoja me e trrishtume,banale,, eshte qe egzistojn akoma njerez te till,,,

----------


## fashion_girl

> C'fare do te diskutosh ti qe ke hapur kete temen?Keto krime jane te perdityshme ne Shqiperi.


sikur vetem ne shqiperi , ne te gjith boten! te degjosh ca ndodh ketu ne it te ik truni !
lajmi eshte skandaloz!shkeputet tjetri nga greqia vete per te vra te dashurin e motres ...une nje gje skuptoj po kto njerez llogjikojn apo jo ????????
ky mire se vrau ate tjetrin po shkaterroi dhe jeten e vet !

----------


## landi45

mire ja ka bo

i lumte pushka keto funderrina duhen vra

----------


## gimche

I lumtë ketij djaloshi që paska mbrojtur nderin e motres, sepse në ditët e sodit ka gjithëçka dhe gjithëkush të marrë guximin e të luaj me femra (motra) të huaja, është e patolerueshme, andaj i lumtë!

----------


## land

> I lumtë ketij djaloshi që paska mbrojtur nderin e motres, sepse në ditët e sodit ka gjithëçka dhe gjithëkush të marrë guximin e të luaj me femra (motra) të huaja, është e patolerueshme, andaj i lumtë!


si mbrohet nderi i motres mer gamor islamik, duke vra rob????????????

dhe pastaj cuditemi pse nuk na pranon BE :i terbuar:  me kta kafshe jemi te pakten 1000 vjet prapa europes.

----------


## xani1

Po vrasja tjetër në Durrës ishte edhe më e pakuptimtë. Pas fjalosjes në një lokal, për një aparat telefoni, të humbur krisi pushka, u vra njeriu. Kështu njoftojnë mediat. Keq atje e këtu e gjithkund ku merret jeta e njeriut.

----------


## gimche

> si mbrohet nderi i motres mer gamor islamik, duke vra rob????????????
> 
> dhe pastaj cuditemi pse nuk na pranon BE me kta kafshe jemi te pakten 1000 vjet prapa europes.


Ke ndonjë problem?! e thash opinionin tim (jo të Islamit)!
Çka mendon për kohërat në të cilat jetojmë, meshkujt i mashtrojnë femrat me premtime dhe në fund pasi kalojnë shumë kohë prishin lidhjen (jo me deshiren e femres, por me tradhëtinë dhe pabesinë e mashkullit), çka meriton ky?!
Normalisht ne nuk e dim si ka qenë rasti, por nga ajo që lexova ky e ka mbrojt nderin e motres shkaku se ajo është ndier e dobët përballë "dashnorit" të saj dhe normalisht dhe në aspekt logjik femrat janë më të dobëta se meshkujt dhe ju nevojitet një mbeshtetje, kjo mbeshtetje vie nga familja e që në këtë rast ka qenë vllau.

P.S Çka hyn Islami ketu në opinionët tona?

----------


## derjansi

bravo i qoft.

ka pas shum pak vllezer si puna e kti kohet e funit pranej u mushen trotuaret e europes me shqiptare.


Restart po mu qe jam ateist ca epiteti ke me me vu?

----------


## land

mos ja fut kot derjanso se nuk behet fjale per prostitucion tek kjo vrasje, te pakten me aq sa thote lajmi nuk thuhet gje.
nuk vritet tjetri per nje flirt, lol
 mua duhet te me kishin vrar te pakten nja 300 her deri tani, po nejse.

----------


## derjansi

> mos ja fut kot derjanso se nuk behet fjale per prostitucion tek kjo vrasje, te pakten me aq sa thote lajmi nuk thuhet gje.
> nuk vritet tjetri per nje flirt, lol
> 
> nejse mua duhet te me kishin vrar te pakten nja 300 her deri tani, po nejse.


aty thot nje lidhje e premtim per fejese o restart jo flirt.

----------


## land

> aty thot nje lidhje e premtim per fejese o restart jo flirt.


po mir mer nuk u fejua me ate, le te gjente nje tjeter kjo vajza, ku esht problemi se nuk po e kuptoj????
nuk do mer tjetri me te marr, me zor do ja japesh ti????ose te vrava.
ky qe ka vrar e di cfar e gjen tani??? ose burg ose hakmarrje, pra do ta heqin qafe dhe kte, dhe e gjitha kjo pse? per budalliqe koti.

----------


## derjansi

> ore akoma me kanunin e qelbur te lek dukagjinit do ecim perpara ne???


jo jo tash e kena lan kanunin e kena ardh en kohen kur motra e bjen dashnorin ne shpi e te thot mos me shqetsoni ke dhoma se kam naj dy or pun. e munsiht me i bo dhe ni sandwich afterwords

----------


## _MALSORI_

> un e hapa kte sepse,, scandalose,, dhe gjoja me e trrishtume,banale,, eshte qe egzistojn akoma njerez te till,,,


dhe pastaj thuaj po diskutojme ..se ne fakt ske cfare te diskutosh per ngjarje te tilla..ajo cka me cudit me teper eshte ajo qe thua se 



> eshte qe egzistojn akoma njerez te till


cka ka ketu per tu habitur se paska njerez te tille .. apo i do nga ato tipat e mafiozeve qe te perdorin mengjes dreke darke sipas deshires se tyre..andej nga anet tona themi '' te ....  dhe te lene pa lare''..ndoshta keshtu i don ti..por ja qe ka te tille njerez qe nuk i lene motrat e tyre te behen lolo te tipave qe deshiron ti..dhe ta japin plumbin kokes...

e keqja e kesaj ngjarje nuk eshte krimi..por veprimi qe familja e vajzes qe edhe pse e kishte ditur se i vrari ishte i martuar lejon motren e tyre te bashkejetonte me te per 1 vit ne nje apartament me qera ne tirane..viktima kishte '' braktisur '' bashkeshorten dhe djalin ne mirdite dhe ishte lidhur me motren e vrasesit..familja e vajzes ishte ne dijeni te asaj se  dhenderri i ardhshem ishte i martuar..dhe me vjen cudi si kane pranuar qe vajza e tyre te lidhej me te..dhenderri i ardhshem ju kishte premtuar se do divorcohej me bashkeshorten e tij dhe do martohej me motren e vrasesit..por duket se ishte kenaqur boll me motren e tij dhe i kishin ardhur mendet se duhej te kthehej te djali ne mirdite..dhe e kishte harruar divorcin dhe martesen e re..kete gje nuk e ka gelltitur vellai i vajzes kur ka pare se ishte tallur me motren e tij..dhe sigurisht per motren duhet te besh dicka..zgjodhi formen me te shkurte duke i dhene tre plumba kokes..por duhet tja jepte edhe vetes per te vetmen arsye se pse e  pranoi qe ne fillim qe motra te lidhej me nje burre te martuar..

nese behesh lolo mos u anko pse te tjeret tallen me ty..nese ja ke dhene motren per tu tallur ai me te mos u anko ne fund..

----------


## Geri Tr

> Pershendetje te gjithve,, sot lexova,, qe vellai lan hesapet per motren... dhe desha ta diskutoj me ju,,  
> TIRANË- 
> Ora 22:39- Vrasja premtim i pambajtur për fejes
> Gazetari i News 24 Gert Xhaja raporton nga vendngjarja, detaje të tjera të vrasjes. Sipas të dhënave që ai ka mbledhur, dy të rinjtë, Artur Leshi e Gëzim Marku së bashku me motrën e Lleshit, emigrant ne Greqi kanë qënë të ulur së bashku në lokal. Mes viktimës dhe motrës së autorit dyshohet se ka pasur një lidhje e premtime për fejesë, të pa mbajtura nga viktima.
> 
> Sipas dëshmitarëve në vendin e ngjarjes, pasi vajza ka dalë nga lokali, vëllai i saj ka nxerrë armën më të cilin ekzekutoi të riun Gëzim Marku, me të cilin njiheshe edhe më parë. Policia deklaron se për të mbleshur të dhëna janë shoqëruar edhe personeli i lokalit, klientë të tjerë, madje edhe dëshmitarë të rastit, ndërsa sqarohet se është duke u negociaur me familjarët e autorit, që ky i fundit të dorëzohet në polici. 
> 
> Policia premton një shpërblim prej 5 mijë eurosh për këdo që jep të dhëna që do të conin në kapjen e autorit.
> 
> dhe sa do vuj ky popull??????????????????????????


Kta duhet te jene nga ato familje qe bejne dasma me kallash,hani pini e kendoni,ne te semes robt t'i coni

----------


## derjansi

> ca te them derjanso, ti je ne amerik...atje ne shqiperi vriten per nje cope gardh per faj te atij kanuni barbar, si me qene akoma ne mesjet.
> 
> hec mo
> 
> VK


restart kanuni nuk vret lol vrasin njerzit.

----------


## gimche

Po bazohna në atë çfarë shkruajti Malësori, sun ja qes poshtë atë që ai tha.
Ky tipi paska qenë i martuar, paska lënë fëmijë dhe paska dal për "gjueti" diku tjetër ka dashur të martohet së dyti dhe edhe më këtë nuk ka qenë i kënaqur (apo ma mir me thanë është ngopë edhe me të dytën).
Tek gruaja e parë vëllai i saj duket se e ka duruar (besoj shkaku i fëmijëve që të mos mbesin jetim dhe i motres të cilën rrallë kush e merr nëse ka fëmijë me vete), mirëpo i dyti, i treti nuk të duron, dikush del tek ne e quajnë "hunlesh".
Nuk të lejon gjaku i shqiptarit me ba çka të duash ti me femren (motren, bijen) e huaj.

----------


## iktuus

> Pershendetje te gjithve,, sot lexova,, qe vellai lan hesapet per motren... dhe desha ta diskutoj me ju,,  
> TIRANË- 
> Ora 22:39- Vrasja premtim i pambajtur për fejes
> Gazetari i News 24 Gert Xhaja raporton nga vendngjarja, detaje të tjera të vrasjes. Sipas të dhënave që ai ka mbledhur, dy të rinjtë, Artur Leshi e Gëzim Marku së bashku me motrën e Lleshit, emigrant ne Greqi kanë qënë të ulur së bashku në lokal. Mes viktimës dhe motrës së autorit dyshohet se ka pasur një lidhje e premtime për fejesë, të pa mbajtura nga viktima.
> 
> Sipas dëshmitarëve në vendin e ngjarjes, pasi vajza ka dalë nga lokali, vëllai i saj ka nxerrë armën më të cilin ekzekutoi të riun Gëzim Marku, me të cilin njiheshe edhe më parë. Policia deklaron se për të mbleshur të dhëna janë shoqëruar edhe personeli i lokalit, klientë të tjerë, madje edhe dëshmitarë të rastit, ndërsa sqarohet se është duke u negociaur me familjarët e autorit, që ky i fundit të dorëzohet në polici. 
> 
> Policia premton një shpërblim prej 5 mijë eurosh për këdo që jep të dhëna që do të conin në kapjen e autorit.
> 
> dhe sa do vuj ky popull??????????????????????????


_Dhe sa do vuaj ky popull? 
Per kete pyetje e ke hapur temen.
Kjo eshte pyetja me idjote qe kam degjuar. Vrasje ka ne cdo vend te botes  ne cdo shtet. Pse  keto detaje con  ne vuajtjen e nje populli.
Mos shkruani tema budallenjsh  thjesht  per te treguar se dini te shkruani. ne fakt  tek tema juaj kishte  edhe gabime ortografike... hahahaaha.
Vrasjet  behen sipas rrethanave  ose mentaliteteve, ne rastin tone eshte kjo e fundit._

----------


## Lilo-Ila

Duke u bazu ne ato qe i ka shkruar dhe Malesori(e paska plotesuar paksa shkrimin) atehere del qe fajin kryesor e paska pasur vellai i asaj vajzes dhe ai i paska merituar ato plumbat,po sidoqoft tek shqiptaret ekziston ajo gjeja qe nderin e femres duhet mbrojtur me cdo kusht,dhe kur vie puna tek kjo pike te gjithe behemi pak me gjaknxehte,dhe nuk mund te kontrollojm veprimet tona.

----------

